# Question



## sarghunter (Sep 7, 2011)

New to the area,, here is the question are there areas people waterfowl hunt WMAs that you would not take your dog ????


----------



## Steve Shaver (Mar 9, 2008)

Dont know but if there was I just wouldnt go there. If I cant take my dog I dont want to go there.


----------



## time4hunt (Oct 4, 2011)

Steve Shaver said:


> Dont know but if there was I just wouldnt go there. If I cant take my dog I dont want to go there.


Totally agree.


----------

